# Can't get the drain out of an old cast iron tub



## runner041 (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm trying to get a leaking drain out of a cast iron tub to re-seal it. I saw the thread posted here a while back on how to remove it, but mine apparently is not the same kind. There is nothing inside to grip so I bought a tool called a "drain out" at Menards. I think it will work, but for the life of me I cannot get it to break loose. I'm using a 14" wrench on the thing! Its hard to get leverage inside that space.

Should I try a little heat from below? The tub is on the first floor so I have access to the under side of it. Is there another way to remove these kind of drains? 

I don't want to replace it. It works fine. It has a slow drip I would like to stop.

Thanks!


----------



## Redwood (Jan 21, 2011)

Try a bigger wrench...

Then when the tool strips out you'll be cutting and chiseling like described...


----------



## joecaption (Jan 21, 2011)

Since no one here knows what you bought from Maynards, this is what you need to get the job done. Internal Wrench - RIDGID Professional Tools
If that does not do it, never start banging and beating with a chicle on a cast iron tub. Use a Dremal tool with a cut off blade to work on cutting it in half. Once cut it will just pop out.


----------



## Redwood (Jan 21, 2011)

Actually this is one of the best ways to do it if the internal wrench won't get it....


----------



## runner041 (Jan 24, 2011)

The tool I bought is very much like the Ridgid tool shown, only with a nut on top to put a wrench on.

I tried a pipe on my wrench to extend my leverage. Won't budge! I'm afraid to try Redwood suggestion because then I'm committed and if I slip and damage the tub I'm screwed. 

I may have to leave this one to a professional! Thanks.


----------



## joecaption (Jan 25, 2011)

Most of the time it's the old plumbers puddy under the sealing lip that's holding it from turning. I've used a Dremal tool with a cut off wheel and just went around the inside of the drain where the lip and the threads meet. Once it's cut through the lip can be gently pryed off and what's left will just screw out with your tool.


----------



## frozenstar (Jan 26, 2011)

Very nice pic Redwood. That should explain it well..


----------

